# On the road to 6% BF



## Av8tor (Feb 23, 2004)

Started Carb Cycling yesterday.  Going to do 2 no carb days to get going and then go on a standard:   no, high, low cycle.

Current stats:

6'2"
182lbs
13% bf (fitness 2000 caliper test)

Goal:
6% bf in 12 weeks or less.

No desire to compete, or to roll over volkswagens with my bare hands.  I just want to look freaky ripped.

Current Split:

4 Day
Chest/Tri's
Back/Bi's
Shoulders/forearms/Abs
Legs/Abs

Per TP's advice I'm gonna hold off on cardio for 3 weeks and see how things are going.  I'd like to maintain as much LBM as possible.  I've been dieting for a while, so I may have to add it back in.  If I add it back, I'll be doing HIIT cardio on a treadmill 2X week.

2/22/04

1000:  9 egg whites, 1 cup spinach, 4 fish oil
1245:  2 scoops "Nectar",  1 stalk celery, 4 fish oil
1545:  1 can tuna w/1 TBL Lt. Mayo, garden salad with vinegar
1745:  2 scoops "Nectar", 4 fish oil  + creatine pwo
2100:  3/5 of can of canned chicken breast w/1 TBL Lt. Mayo, 1 stalk celery
2345:  2/5 of can of canned chicken breast + 4 fish oil + 1 TBL Nat. Peanut Butter

1481 cals
49 grams fat including fish oil
28 grams carbs
248 protein

Worked Legs and shoulders, needed to do some catch up.  Usually only work one or the other.

Legs

Squats - Ass nearly to ground, very deep squats.

12-135# Warm Up
8-162#
8-172#
6-177#
4-192#

Leg Ext. On plate loaded home machine

12-136#
9-141#
8-146#
6-151#

Leg Curls on plate loaded home machine

12-88#
10-93#
7-98#
6-103#

Angled calf Raises holding dbs in each hand

15- 65# 
15- 70#
12- 75#
12- 80#

1 leg calf raises

12 - 50# DBs

Shoulders

Military Press to front

12-79# Warm-up
10-97#
8-102#
6-107#
3-112#

Arnold Press

8-40#
6-45#
6-45#

1 arm DB side lateral raise

12-15#
10-15#
8-20#
6-20#

Bent over DB lateral raise

12-12#
10-15#
8-15#
6-20#

Shrugs

12-179#
12-184#
10-189#
8-201#
8-201#

ABS


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2004)

Good luck 

Were you hungry today?


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 23, 2004)

Pretty Hungry Jodi!  I think it shows in todays journal.  I'm looking forward to tomorrows high carb day:

1045:  2 scoops "Nectar", 4 fish oil
1345:  10 egg whites, 1- 4oz can mushrooms
1600:  2 scoops O.N. 100% whey
1900:  8 oz grilled chicken breast, 1 cup broccoli, 4 fish oil
2130:  6.5 oz top round breakfast steak
2345:  8 oz grilled chicken breast, 2 TBL. Nat. Peanut butter, 4 fish oil

2194 Calories
59 grams fat including fish oil
47 grams carbs
355 grams protein (ouch)

Chest

DB Bench

12-40# warm up
10-70#
6-75#
6-75#
4-80#

DB Inclines

8-65#
6-65#
4-70#
4-70#

Incline Flys

10-40#
8-45#
6-45#

DB Pull-overs

10-55#
8-60#
8-65#
6-70#

Triceps

Lying tricep Ext.

12-48#
10-53#
6-60#
6-65#

Tricep Pressdowns

10-49#
8-54#
7-59#
6-59#

DB Ovhd Ext. 

10-40#
7-45#
6-45#

Kickbacks

10-20#
8-25#
8-25#


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 23, 2004)

How old are you again??
Thanks!!


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 24, 2004)

33 years.  Why's that?


----------



## Nate (Feb 24, 2004)

Good luck buddy.  If those pictures in your gallery are recent, you certainly aren't 13% bodyfat.


----------



## gwcaton (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Nate *_
> Good luck buddy.  If those pictures in your gallery are recent, you certainly aren't 13% bodyfat.



My thoughts exactly !


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 24, 2004)

They are very recent.  Do you think higher or lower?  I'm using a fitness 2000 caliper.  I thought they were supposed to be accurate.


----------



## Nate (Feb 24, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> They are very recent.  Do you think higher or lower?  I'm using a fitness 2000 caliper.  I thought they were supposed to be accurate.



There's almost no doubt in my mind that it's lower.  If I had to guess, I'd say at the _most_ you're 8%.  Where do you take your skinfold measurements?


----------



## iMan323 (Feb 24, 2004)

I would guestimate that your'e somewhere about 9 and 7% b/f.


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 24, 2004)

I Take the measurements about 1 inch above the point in my hip bone.  Of course that's where I store most of my fat.


----------



## I'm Trying (Feb 24, 2004)

Sorry I thought for some reason I read you were older then that.
Sorry again


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 24, 2004)

High Carb Day.

Holy Shit this feels like a bulk!  It's tough to eat this much.

0815:  10 Egg Whites, 1 Cup Oats, 1/2 apple, 5 Fish Oil
1100:  2 Scoops O.N. Whey
1445:  5.5 oz Sirloin Tip Steak (Grilled), 1 Cup Cooked pinto beans, 1/4 granny smith apple, 1 cup broccoli, 1 cup carb countdown ff milk, 4 fish oil
1715:  2 scoops O.N. Whey + 1 Cup carb countdown milk
2000:  8 egg whites, 1 yolk, 1/2 Lg. sweet potato, 1/4 apple, 3 oz cucumber, 4 fish oil.
2200:  2 scoops O.N. Whey/ PWO, 1 Jar Baby food creamed spinach.
2300:  5 seedless grapes, 1 slice whole grain bread w/ 2 TBS Nat. Peanut Butter.

2783 Cals.  
70 grams fat including fish oil
220 grams carbs
322 grams protein

Had a vicious headache tonight.  Only worked my back:
I need serious help with my back.  It looks pretty scrawny.

Wide grip pull-ups to 30 reps total (overhand grip):

8 reps
7 reps
5 reps
5 reps
5 reps..... I know this is pathetic, but I just started doing them!

Lat pulldowns to front (on plate loaded home gym):

10-108#
8-113#
8-118#
6-123#

Barbell Rows:

10-102#
8-107#
8-112#
6-117#

Dead-Lifts:  

10-155#
8-177#
6-190#
6-205#
6-215#

Just started doing deadlifts in January, so I'm going pretty light and working on form.  I did go up quite a bit in weight this week.  Final set on last workout was 192#.  Felt like I could go up a bit more.


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 25, 2004)

Low carb day:

0830:  6oz Sirloin Steak, 1 cup pinto beans, 1 can mushrooms, 5 seedless grapes, 4 fish oil
1100:  2 scoops O.N. Whey
1400:  7.5 oz 96% lean ground beef burger (after cooking), 1 cup green beans, 4 fish oil
1700:  1 can albacore tuna, 1 cup green beans
2030:  9 egg whites/1 yolk (bastard slipped in), 1/2 sweet potato, 5 seedless grapes, 4 fish oil
2245:  PWO  2 scoops O.N. whey
2330:  5 grapes, 1 cup oats, 1 cup carb countdown Fat Free

2487 cals
62 grams fat including fish oil
162 grams carbs
316 grams protein

I really don't see how anyone loses weight on this program, but we'll see!  I feel stuffed all day long.

Worked out biceps:

Wide grip curls with straight bar

10-79#
8-84#
6-89#
5-94#
Strip-Set
6-69#

Preacher Curls with EZ Bar

12-62#
8-67#
7-72#
5-77#
strip-set
5-62#

Seated 21's

20#
20#
25#  Wow these burned.  I think I developed some new stretch marks tonight!

Hammer Curls

10-30#
6-35#
4-40#

ABS


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2004)

> I really don't see how anyone loses weight on this program, but we'll see! I feel stuffed all day long.


In one week you'll be eating these words


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 26, 2004)

I hope you're right Jodi!

No Carb Day:

0845:  1/2 Can Sam's Club Chicken Breast, 1/2 TBSP Mayo
4 Fish Oil
1130:  2 Scoops "Nectar"
1415:  1/2 Can Sam's Club Chicken Breast, 1/2 TBSP Mayo, 1 cup LF Cottage Cheese (OOPS-Has Carbs), 4 Fish Oil
1700:  10 Egg Whites, 1 cup cooked spinach
1930:  1 can Sam's Club Chicken Breast, 2 TBSP Light Mayo, 3/4 cup broccoli
2215:  2 Scoops "Nectar", 3 oz raw Cucumber, 4 fish oil

1674 cals
51 grams fat including fish oil
28 grams carbs
311 grams protein


OFF DAY From working out.


----------



## Twin Peak (Feb 27, 2004)

Diet looks dead on, with the sole exception of the creamed spinach.

I'd agree with the others, however, you are sub 10%.

Were I you, I'd be looking to bulk, not cut, but to each his own.  You are in good hands with Jodi.

Good luck.


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 27, 2004)

After comments from Nate, gwcaton, Iman323 and Twin Peak, I went back and took a closer look at my fat calipers and actually read the directions.  Basically, I'm a dumb-ass and was doing it totally wrong.  After doing it correctly, I came up with (hopefully)the correct number of 9.7% body fat.   So that should make my journey to 6% bf a little shorter......then I can start a nice long clean bulk.

02/27/04

High Carb Day

0830:  7 egg whites, 1/2 cup fat free cheese, 7 seedless grapes, 1 cup oats, 4 fish oil
1130:  8 egg whites, 1 yolk, 2 cups salad w/vinegar, 4 fish oil.
1500:  1/4 apple, 3 cups homemade turkey chili.
1815:  8 oz roasted turkey breast, 1/4 apple, 1 cup brown rice, 2 cups salad, 4 fish oil,  1 cup carb countdown ff milk.
2145:  2 scoops O.N. whey, 1 cup oats, 7 grapes.  
2345:  8 oz roasted turkey breast on 2 cups salad.  1 TBSP Udo's perfect oil.

3141 cals
68 grams fat including fish oil and udos
264 carbs
358 protein

Started taking ICE during workout (5 scoops)
Started taking Swole V2 PWO
Started taking ZMA before bed

Shoulders/forearms:

Military Press to front

12-97#
10-102#
6-107#
5-112#
4-117#

Arnold Presses

Down-the-rack-drop-set
9-40#, 6-30#, 6-20#
6-45#, 5-30#, 5-20#
6-45#, 5-30#, 5-20#

1 arm DB lateral raises

12-15#
8-20#
6-20#
6-20#

Bent over lateral raises

10-15#
10-15#
6-20#
6-20#

Barbell Shrugs

15-179#
12-184#
10-189#
8-201#
8-206#

Behind the back wrist curls

12-77#
12-82#
12-89#

Reverse wrist curls

10-47#
10-47#
9-47#

Abs


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 28, 2004)

02/28/04 - Low Carb Day

0930:  7oz Breakfast Round Steak, 1 cup pinto beans, 9 grapes, 1 cup carb countdown FF milk, 4 fish oil
1145:  2 scoops Nectar
1600:  7oz roasted turkey breast, 2 cups salad, 1 TBL Mayo mixed with Vinegar and spices for dressing.  4 fish oil
1830:  2 scoops Nectar, 1/2 cup Carb Countdown FF milk
2100:  8oz 96% Lean Burger, 1 cup pinto beans, 14 grapes, 3/4 cup broccoli
2330:  PWO - 2 scoops O.N. Whey, 1 cup All-Bran cereal, 3oz cucumber, 4 fish oil, 1/4 apple

2661 cals
56 fat including fish oil
173 carbs
374 protein

Legs:

Squats
12-135# warm-up
10-162
8-172
6-185
4-200

Leg Ext. on Plate loaded home gym
12-136
10-141
8-146
6-151

Leg Curls
12-93
8-98
6-103
6-108

Lunges with Dumbbells
12-40
8-45
6-50

1 leg calf raises
12-50# DB
12-55
10-60
8-65
8-70

No rest and than
Angled calf raises
12-70# DBs

ABS

5 scoops ICE during workout
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed


----------



## Av8tor (Feb 29, 2004)

02-29-04

NO CARB DAY

0845:  1/2 can Sam's club chicken breast, 4oz can mushrooms, 4 fish oil
1100:  1/2 cam Sam's club chicken breast.  4 fish oil
1400:  2 scoops Nectar,  1oz halfnhalf in coffee
1745:  2 scoops Nectar
2015:  9oz Sirloin Steak, 1 cup fresh spinach
2315:  10 egg whites, 2 stalks celery, 1 TBL Udo's perfect oil, 4 fish oil

1637 cals
55 Fat including Udo's and fish oil
24 carbs
294 protein


Rest Day


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 1, 2004)

03-01-04

High Carb Day:

0815: 1 cup All Bran with two scoops O.N. Whey mixed with water as my milk (Very good I might add), 1/2 apple and 4 fish oil
1145:  1/2 apple, 3/4 cup pinto beans, 1/4 cup ff cheese, 8 oz of 96% lean hamburger, 5 oz cucumber.
1415:  10 egg whites, 1 TBL Light Mayo, 2 stalks celery and 4 fish oil
1730:  2 scoops Nectar
2030:  1/2 apple, 2 cups homemade turkey chili, 1/4 cup ff cheese, 5 oz cucumber, 4 fish oil
2330:  1/2 apple, 2 scoops of O.N. whey mixed in water on top of 1 cup All Bran.  PWO

2533 cals
41 fat including fish oil
239 carbs
334 protein

5 scoops ICE during workout
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed

Chest (Got a late start, No triceps today.  Make it up tomorrow)

Flat Bench

12-135
8-185
6-190
4-195
4-200

Incline DBs

10-60
8-65
6-70
4-75

Flat flys

10-40
8-45
8-50
6-55

DB Pullovers

10-55
8-60
8-65
6-70


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 2, 2004)

03-02-04
Low Carb Day

0800:  1/2 cup all natural apple sauce,  1 cup fibre one with 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed in water as my milk, 4 fish oil
1100:  Met-rx Protein Plus Choc. Choc. chip bar (I know, these things shouldn't be eaten on a cut.  It was that or nothing)
1400:  2 scoops Nectar
1730:  1/2 cup all natural apple sauce, 2 cups homemade turkey chili, 2 artichoke hearts.
2000:  3 artichoke hearts, 9 oz of roasted turkey breast, 1 cup of carb countdown FF, 4 fish oil.
23:00  2 scoops O.N. whey PWO, 3 oz cucumber

2511 cals
48 fat including fish oil
194 carbs
347 protein

ICE during WO
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed

Triceps:

Lying tricep Ext. with EZ bar

12-48#
10-53
8-60
6-65

Pushdowns ^

10-49
8-54
8-59
6-64
5-69

2 arm DB Overhead Ext.

12-40#
8-45
6-50

Kickbacks

12-20#
10-25
8-30

superset with 1 set of reverse one arm pushdowns

12-10#


----------



## Jodi (Mar 2, 2004)

You should have had some carbs pwo.


> 23:00 2 scoops O.N. whey PWO, 3 oz cucumber


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 3, 2004)

You're right Jodi, I didn't plan my day very well at all yesterday.  I had already had my 3 carb meals and didn't want to add any more PWO.  

03-03-04

NO CARB DAY:

0900:  10 egg whites and 1 1/2 cups spinach, 4 fish oil
1200:  6 oz roasted turkey breast, 2 stalks celery, 1 TBL Light Mayo, 4 fish oil
1500:  8oz 96% lean ground beef, small cucumber.
1800:  11 egg whites with hot sauce.
2100:  1 can albacore tuna, 1 TBL light mayo
2320:  2 scoops Nectar, 1 whole egg, 4 fish oil

1661 Cals
45 fat including fish oil
28 carbs (spinach has a lot of carbs!!)
271 protein

Hungry as hell all day.  Just drank tons of water and suffered through it.  Thinking seriously about adding Leptigen to my supplements.

No training today.  Going to try to take my off days on NO CARB DAYS.  Very little energy....


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 4, 2004)

03-04-04
High Carb Day

0815:  1/2 apple, 1 cup All Bran with 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed with water on top (my new favorite food).  4 fish oil
1115:  1 cup lowfat cottage cheese, 5 egg whites, small cucumber, 4 fish oil
1345:  2 scoops Nectar
1745:  10 grapes, 5 oz grilled filet mignon, medium sweet potato, 3 cups salad w/vinegar 
2045:  9 grapes, 5 egg whites, 4 oz roasted turkey breast, 1 TBL light mayo, 1 cup brown rice, 1 cup fresh steamed spinach .
2315:  9 grapes, 1 cup All Bran with 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed with water on top. 4 fish oil

2612 cals
58 fat including fish oil
261 carbs
305 protein

ICE during Workout
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before Bed


Worked Back

Wide grip pull-ups.  Sets to 30 total reps
8,7,5,5,5

Wide Grip pulldowns (front)
10-118
8-123
6-122
6-127

Barbell Rows
10-107
8-117
6-122
6-127

1 arm rows
12-50
8-55
8-60

Deadlifts
12-155 warm-up
8-185
8-195
6-210
6-220


----------



## Jodi (Mar 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Hungry as hell all day.  Just drank tons of water and suffered through it.  Thinking seriously about adding Leptigen to my supplements.
> 
> No training today.  Going to try to take my off days on NO CARB DAYS.  Very little energy....



Good choice on the LG.  It helps ALOT!!!  I rarely workout on no carb day, sometimes but rarely.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 5, 2004)

03-05-04
Low Carb Day

0900:  8 grapes, 1 cup All Bran with 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed in water on top, 4 fish oil
12:30:  8 oz 96% lean ground beef, 2 cups broccoli, 4 fish oil
1515:  8 oz 96% lean ground beef, 2 cups broccoli
1745:  1 can albacore tuna, 1 TBL mayo, 1 stalk celery, 2 slices claussen pickles
2030:  8 grapes, 1 cup LF cottage cheese, 1 scoop O.N. whey, 1/2 sweet potato, 4 fish oil
2230:  8 grapes, 1/2 cup All Bran, 1/2 cup Fibre One, 2 scoops O.N. whey mixed with water on top.

2431 cals
65 fat including fish oil
177 carbs
329 protein

ICE BCAA's during workout
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed


BICEPS

Wide Grip Curls
10-79#
8-89
6-94
6-97
5-102

Preacher Curls
9-73#
7-78
4-83
4-83

Alternating DB Curls
10-30#
8-35
6-40
4-45

Reverse Curls
8-68#
7-68
6-73
4-73


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 6, 2004)

wow great job!

Yea b4 i saw your new "reading" i was like
Holy shit! if hes 13 than im like 500000
lol

but you keep your diet extremely well good job


----------



## jstar (Mar 6, 2004)

I have Leptigen but I have only used it twice so far. It smells horrible but doesn't taste that bad. I think it would definitely help on NO carb days!

Great Job so far. You'll be at 6% in no time!


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 6, 2004)

03-06-04
NO CARB DAY

0800:  11 Egg whites, 1 cup of broccoli florets, 1/4 cup FF cheese, 4 fish oil
1100:  2 scoops Nectar
1400:  2 scoops Nectar
1830:  1 can Members Mark chicken breast, 1 TBL Mayo, 2 cups broccoli florets, 4 fish oil
2045:  8 oz grilled chicken breast, 1 can green beans
2345:  PWO  2 scoops O.N. Whey, 4 fish oil

1957 cals
43 fat including fish oil
43 carbs
367 protein

ICE BCAA's during WO
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed

Shoulders/forearms/abs

Military Press (front)
12-97#
10-107
8-112
5-117
4-122

Front Raises
10-25#
10-25
6-30
6-30

1 arm DB Lateral Raise
12-15
8-20
8-20
6-20

Bent over lateral raise
10-15
10-15
6-20
6-20

Shrugs
15-179
12-199
12-209
8-214
8-221

Superset with crunches to failure

Behind the back wrist curls
15-91
12-91
12-91

Superset with bent knee leg raises

Reverse wrist curls
12-47#
10-47#
10-47#  Too heavy a weight. Cheating too much.  Go way down next week on these.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 8, 2004)

bump

update?


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 8, 2004)

03-07-04 High Carb Day

0815:  1 1/2 cups fibre one, 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed in water on top, 4 fish oil, 1/2 apple
1130:  4 oz grilled chicken breast on 2 cups of salad. Made dressing from 2 TBL light mayo and vinegar.
1345:  3 oz grilled chicken breast, 1 can green giant asparagus, 4 fish oil
1745:  8 grapes, 1 1/2 cups LF cottage cheese, 1 large whole grain bagel, 1 cup fresh green beans, 4 fish oil
2100:  1/2 apple, 1 cup fibre one, 2 scoops O.N. whey mixed in water on top, 1 cup fresh green beans
2300:  PWO:  exactly the same as last meal + 4 fish oil

2401 cals
54 fat including fish oil
310 carbs
279 protein

ICE
Swole V2
ZMA

Bastards at work actually made me work.........ha......ha....
On the road, so I worked out at a gym.

Legs

Squats on smith machine
12-135 warm up
8-165
8-175
8-185
6-195
6-205

Icarian horizontal leg press (selectorized)
10-180
8-200
6-220

Leg Ext
12-120
10-125
8-130
8-140
8-150
6-160

Leg Curl
12-80
12-90
10-110
8-120
8-130
6-140

Seated Calves
15-70
12-80
12-90
12-100
11-100
10-110

ABS

____________________________________________________

03-08-04
Low Carb Day

0730:  Starkist flavored tuna pack, 1 cup fresh green beans, 4 fish oil, 2 TBL half n half in coffee
1000:  2 scoops NECTAR
1430:  1/2 cup LF cottage cheese, 7 egg whites, 1/4 cup FF cheese,  1 cup oats, 8 grapes, 4 fish oil
1745:  1/2 can Members Mark canned chicken breast, 2 slices pickle, 2 cups salad, 2 TBL light mayo, 4 fish oil
2045:  10 grapes, 5 oz filet mignon grilled, 1 cup green beans, 1/2 lg. sweet potato
2315:  PWO:  8 grapes, 2 scoops O.N. whey mixed in water on top of 1 cup fibre one.

2363 cals
72 fat including fish oil (Does filet mignon have that much fat? 19 grams per 5 oz?)
194 carbs
271 protein

ICE
Swole V2
ZMA

Chest

Flat Bench
10-155 warm up
8-185
6-195
4-200
3-210

Incline DBS
10-65
7-70
4-75
4-75

Incline Flys
10-40
8-45
5-50
6-50

DB Pull-overs
12-55
10-60
6-70
6-75 

This diet kicks ass!  Haven't taken weight in a while, but I'm definitely down a little (32" jeans are getting loose).  Body fat noticeably down as well.  Strength is actually increasing in almost every category (This might be due to increasing time between sets and switching to 1 body part per day).  Much more vascular and defined.  Ordered some lipoDerm-Y for a little stubborn fat around love handles.  2 more weeks (max) on this and the bulk begins.


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 9, 2004)

Great progress!


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 9, 2004)

03-09-04  No Carb Day

0830:  11 Egg whites, 4 fish oil
1100:  1/2 can Members Mark Chicken Breast, 1 stalk Celery, 1 TBL Light Mayo, 1 Scoop Nectar
1315:  11 Egg Whites, 1/4 cup FF cheese, 1 can green giant mushrooms, 4 fish oil
1645:  1 can albacore tuna, 1 TBL Mayo, 2 cups chopped broccoli, 4 fish oil
2100:  2 scoops Nectar, Half n Half with coffee
2345:  PWO:  2 scoops Nectar

1628 cals
38 fat
35 carbs
293 protein

ICE during WO
Swole V2 PWO
ZMA before bed

Triceps

Close Grip Bench
12-135
8-140
7-145
5-150
5-150

Lying tricep ext
12-53#
10-60
8-65
7-70

Press downs
10-55
8-60
6-65
6-70

2 arm DB ovhd ext.
10-45
7-50
4-55

Skull crushers
12-20
8-25
6-25


----------



## Jodi (Mar 9, 2004)

> 03-07-04 High Carb Day
> 
> 0815: 1 1/2 cups fibre one, 2 scoops O.N. Whey mixed in water on top, 4 fish oil, 1/2 apple
> 1130: 4 oz grilled chicken breast on 2 cups of salad. Made dressing from 2 TBL light mayo and vinegar.
> ...


3 things

1.  This is high carb day, why are you counting?
2.  I do NOT see 310G Carbs in there. 
3.  Congrats on the progress


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey Jodi,

I just put all of my food into FITDAY.com and write down what it spits out.  I'm not really counting carbs, but it keeps track for me so I put it in my journal.  I write down the carbs from all sources, including veggies, proteins, fruit and carbs.

Weighed in this morning at 175lbs
Fat Caliper read 3mm which is ~5-6% BF.  This is a single point test taken just above the point in my hip (Love Handle).

I did a multi point test yesterday (http://www.rustyiron.net/formmal7.htm) and came up with just under 6% BF, so I guess I reached my goal.  NOW WHAT?  I guess I'll try to maintain for a couple weeks and then go on a long, clean bulk.

Thanks so much for your support.  I'll need your help designing a bulk that won't add too much body fat.


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Mar 12, 2004)

take lots of pictures!!!
that way you will have it to show off

definetly start a very clean bulk, try to stay in the single digits bf%and just get bigger and stronger...thats what i would do at least


----------



## gwcaton (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Av8tor *_
> Hey Jodi,
> 
> I just put all of my food into FITDAY.com and write down what it spits out.  I'm not really counting carbs, but it keeps track for me so I put it in my journal.  I write down the carbs from all sources, including veggies, proteins, fruit and carbs.
> ...



Congrats ! I will be very interested in your bulk . I will probably be following you by doing one myself in a few months. Will be a first for me and hope to learn from you.

I use the same website for BF measurement . It said I am 5.6 % this morning . I don't beleive it but I have been using it for the last 3 weeks and am going by the fact that I have dropped .5% each week for the past  3 weeks ,  The 5.6 % is not the important part to me as long as i am still dropping.

Good luck on your bulk !


----------



## x~factor (Mar 13, 2004)

Just saw your pics. You look awesome. I have 12% body fat and its no where near your 13%.


----------



## Av8tor (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by x~factor *_
> Just saw your pics. You look awesome. I have 12% body fat and its no where near your 13%.



X-factor:

If you read a little further down my journal, you'll see I had made a mistake with the calipers.  I wasn't really at 13% BF.  I didn't realize you had to use the slider on the caliper.  I was just pinching and reading what it said.  After doing it correctly, I came up with about 9% BF.  That's where I started this diet.


I'll post some pics sometime this week.


----------

